# Butt Joint problems



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> This is the way I do it



A deck guy with a set of mud boxes? Damn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> I pull both sides then second coat up the middle.


This method wouldn't work for me at all. I use taping mud for my first coat since its harder to sand and really you dont sand much for first coat.
Then use the build up mud for my second coat. 
Is it just me or is the new drywall paper crap. I price almost every job for skimming the wall. They don't like it? They cant afford me


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> A deck guy with a set of mud boxes? Damn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be a shame to have bad knees and good shoulders!:sly::sly:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> A deck guy with a set of mud boxes? Damn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I can run the gun and all the tools. I can also get journey wages as a finisher. My father was a drywall contractor for 37 years. I was born into it. He Was doing 300 to 400 homes at a time during the 80's. I was working on the jobs finishing from age 7 in the 70's Some homes wouldn't get base so I was hand spotting bottom nails for $1.50 a house at age 7.

I hated it. I broke the family mold out of high school. Became a laborer and it was history from there.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Want some more mold breakers out there? I'll pick up blacktop and we'll be there by Monday!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mnld said:


> Want some more mold breakers out there? I'll pick up blacktop and we'll be there by Monday!!


I watched my father hurting real bad. (Hardest working man I've ever known) He was a gun man and a box man. Eventually that will catch up to you. I have more respect than humanly possible for drywall guys. They are top of the food chain in my book. I don't care what the electricians say. :laughing:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I watched my father hurting real bad. (Hardest working man I've ever known) He was a gun man and a box man. Eventually that will catch up to you. I have more respect than humanly possible for drywall guys. They are top of the food chain in my book. I don't care what the electricians say. :laughing:


Yep, the tools are nice but still hard on the body. Running a zook for eight hours with two guys wiping down behind you will kill you the next morning. Haven't done that in a while though.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Want some more mold breakers out there? I'll pick up blacktop and we'll be there by Monday!!


I'm Driving through Utah at the moment ...Where you at ?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I'm Driving through Utah at the moment ...Where you at ?


 where ya going? No wonder the truck's clean. I'm still in the great north. Ice went off the lake last night. Five days ago they were still fishing. Now you'll have to wait till next year.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> where ya going? (


I'm on my way to Kali !! F drywall!! I'm gonna build decks and chill like Flint!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I'm on my way to Kali !! F drywall!! I'm gonna build decks and chill like Flint!


Oh, did I have that wrong????? You were gonna pick me up??


----------

